# Betta with fungus



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my betta still has fungus. It the same betta i already put post about. He still has it.He has white stringy material covering most of the body. And it

I think it fungus. I was at the store and saw box of medication MARACYN for fungus and it was picture with description exactly like my betta has. 

And white stuff keep falling off and get it again. 

He has it from 7/10 and i tried some medication that helped me before with other bettas,then i tried IOL,also i tried 2tsp/gal and every day 50% water change sometimes 100% water change for 10 days and i think he looked better. Now he has it again. 

He is very happy 2 year old betta. He is eating everything and anything :lol: he flares and does his bubble nest all the time.

I want to try 3tsp/gall Aquarium salt. I was afraid to do it before. What should i do ? Is it the same technique as 2tsp/gal. I did it yesterday for 30 min in the separate bowl. I was not sure if it has to be for short period of time or i can do it in his 2.5 gall and change water every day?

Please help me. 

Also i am not sure is AQUARIUM SALT good for fungus or EPSEM SALT.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic and he is otherwise acting fine and eating...correct....just slim falling off his body....

Excessive slim usually mean something is irritating them-either the water and/or external parasites

Start making 50% water changes daily for a few days and use a little extra dechlorinator...make sure your dechlorinator covers-chlorine, chloramine and heavy metal

I don't use the OTC medication so I can't advise on their use


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry I know pictures will help but I tried to do it with my cell phone but it not possible to see it. I really don’t have camera. It like he has spider web all around the body and sometimes on his gills white stuff. But i don't see parasites. I have good vision and i also used magnifying glass. 

Water conditioner i use for AMMONIA,CHLORAMINES,CHLORINE. And i use it for my other bettas. I never had problems with water conditioner before.

U don't recommending me to give him AQUARIUM SALT?

U just want me try to change 50% and then see how he is doing?

Should I change his gravel?

I never see him rubbing on the rocks. He just more active then my other fish and he flares a lot but he was like that all his life.

U think if it for so long and he still alive it might be not fungus? 

Thank u very much. Sorry about pictures.

Actually it just came to me i can give the site someone gave me it about flexibacter . The fish on the pictures look like my betta,but i don't thin my betta has it. Because if falling off. I am not sure if u can look at thant site's picture.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

The site is the site
_ http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm_


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I am going home now just to check on him. I gave him Aquarium salt bath yesterday. In the morning i check on him he had spider web on his body he probably will have more now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It is hard to say if it is fungus or not...the spider web description make me think it is mucus hyperproduction or slime disease(costiasis) which is a parasitic protozoan-but usually they will flash, become lethargic, stop eating

Mucus hyperproduction-this is usually related to an irritant in the water or water quality issue-overdosing or misuse of medications-mixing medications that irritate the skin....too much aquarium salt can cause this especially if you mix other chemicals/medication with it

With Flex-the fish will usually have a big change in behavior, lethargic, stop eating, hiding, open wounds sometimes-

Not saying that there is anything wrong with your dechlorinator-but to check and make sure it covers everything that could be irritating the skin causing excessive slime production to rule that out as a cause...especially heavy metals

Questions-
The tank is 2.5gal correct....how long has it been set-up....filtration, live plants, all additives used, is the source water from city water supply or well water
How much and how often are the regular water changes before he got sick, water temp
How much salt did you use for the bath and how long did you leave him in the bath?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes he is in 2.5 gall tank. Has filter just recently about 6 wk.He used to have plants but i took it away because he sick . The only think i using when i changing him is 1/2 tsp/gall aquarium salt. and water conditioner. I did used TETRACYCLINE and Fungus eliminator for him for long time. 

I think the water changes were not enough before. He was at my work in 0.5 container for long time. I change him every 7 days before he got sick. I thought it ok because i had him for so long. I was wrong. Water temperature about 76*now.

I did IAL a few times, I treated him with 1.5 tsp/gall aquarium salt for 10 days. I thought he looked better with that. It was about 1 mo ago.

Yesterday i just did pre-mixed AQUARIUM SALT in 1 gall 3 tsp/gall and i put him in separate bowl for about 30 min. Also yesterday before i went to sleep i put BETTAFIX IN his tank.

I just was home he look the same no additional mucus. The same behavior. 

I was going to change him today. Last time i change 100% on sunday. I put AQUAR SALT for him 01/2 tsp/gall.

Also i gave him PIMAFIX AND MELAFIX before too. I was trying to treat him with natural stuff.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-he has been over treated with too many different products and his body/system needs a rest from everything-he needs- clean, fresh, correct temp dechlorinated water..some peace and quiet in a dimly lit tank, good nutrition fed small meals once a day- would be my recommendation.....

You can over treat and over medicate...too much...too long...wrong dosages...for the wrong reasons...mixing.... can sometimes cause more harm than good.....the fish soon becomes toxic and it can effect their system negatively....... hope not too much damage was done and the fish immune response will kick in and take care of itself....


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

One more think before he got sick i had him at work and i think i never used Aquarium salt.I started it when i brought him home. 
Also before i brought him home which was 07/10 i dropped him on the floor by accident while i transferred him so i can take him home. He was lethargic for about 10 min untill i put him in his 2.5 gall. 

I don't want to mislead to wrong information he got white stuff before i dropped him on the floor .I actually brought him home so i can take care of him because he got sick.

Oh i know it too much. Sorry. I just don't know what to do next. I still have IAL .


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

He is a tough fish with a strong will to live......adding the IAL would be fine and even a good idea...good that you have some on hand....


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I will change him today should i add aquarium salt? Or should i give him bath with aq 3tsp/gall ?

Should i change just 50%?

Thnk you.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you disregard my previous mess . I understood . Somehow i didn't see the post about just clean water. I will change him every other day just with clean water and IAL.

Thank you very much.


----------

